# Hot spots!



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Hotspots are the absolute worse things, and they make the poor pups so miserable.
The absolute best thing I have found to treat hotspots is Synergy Labs Veterinary Formula Antiseptic and Antifungal Shampoo and Hot Spot & Itch Relief Conditioner. I found these products at PetSmart in Sudbury.

I wash the area with the shampoo, apply conditioner and let it sit for a few minutes, rinse with tepid water and blow dry with cool air. Then apply Medicated Goldbond Powder.

I think the shampoo and conditioner relieve the itching and burning, and start to dry the area. The Gold Bond keeps it cool, dry and itch free.

I do this morning and at bedtime and had great luck in getting them cleared up in just a couple of days. 

Since we started Oakley and Seger on Orijen 6-Fish and lots of fish oil supplements we have not had a hot spot in a few years ...... I hope I didn't just jinx them 

I'm sure there will be other great suggestions - this has worked very well for us. Good luck. Poor Dexter


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

For us, getting rid of food n treats with chicken, grains and corn helped tremendously! 

Benadryl 1 pill/25 pounds...will help calm the itch. 

We cut the fur back, clean the area with Original Gold Listerine...bet it stings, but it will help tons. Then dry the area, cool blow dry works...then apply Medicated Gold Bond Powder...this will also cut down the itch. 

Ya gotta stop the chewing n scratching! E-collar, inflatable collar...commands...whatever works. 

I hate HotSpots! They are horrible! A dime size HotSpot one minute, with a scratch can become 3-4" in diameter! Horrible!

Good Luck!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Caesar got them a lot. They are horrible. Try all the remedies above, but most important is the collar. You have to get them to stop scratching. Love your pup and try to keep them busy until the spot starts to heal.

Pat


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My boy used to get hotspots,I tried the vets recommendations cleansing with antibacterial soap, then the spray, - well my poor guy would run and hide when he saw me coming, so I can only imagine the 'treatment' was worse than the hotspot. Since then I have treated more than a few hotspots with strong brewed and cooled to warm regular tea. Gently wash/rinse the spot using the teabag like a sponge, two or three times a day. Doesn't hurt, dries it out, and tea is a natural antibacterial and healing solution. I worked on prevention as well, put him on a grain-free, chicken free diet, and haven't had any problems in a few years.


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Woops technical difficulties!


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

So glad to see this thread but so sorry you're dealing with this. I agree there should be a sticky thread. We have been dealing with vicious hot spots this week with both a trip to the vet and animal hospital.

Skippy is my first golden and dog for me for that matter so I am a very nervous new mommy (he's almost 9 months old). I noticed on Friday some **** in the fur on top of his neck. I cleaned the area which was about 2 inches and noticed it had a funny odor convinced he had a flesh eating disease I called the vet and made an appointment. In the mean time I hit google and thought ok sounds like heat spots. This was about 1pm by the time his 5:30pm appointment came the area had tripled in size. 

The vet did not cut the fur there but did shave a bit under his arms. He was given antibiotics 500mg every twelve hours, medicated shampoo and Genta Spray and we got clearance to take him to the Cape on our previously planned long weekend trip which he LOVES. Walking trails, the beach, kids and tons of attention and play time from our neighbors.

We were supposed to leave on Friday but I wanted to bathe and dry him really thoroughly and to be honest my nerves were shot. I groom my dog with a brush and or rake every other day. I couldn't understand how this happened I felt guilty and horrible but Skippy seemed okay and enjoyed the extra spa treatments 

We arrived at the Cape at 4:30 and my kids went off with their friends and husband went fishing so I thought I'd brush Skippy a little and go for a nice long walk after the 2 hour car ride. He seemed a little off but I attributed it to the long ride. When I began softly brushing him he rolled on his back and I thought okay itchy belly and then I couldn't believe my eyes. His entire scrotum and surrounding areas had the ****! He was already medicated so I tried the Genta Spray and he flipped out it must have burned like hell. Upon closer inspection I saw the skin was angry red and had a panic attack. Luckily there was an animal hospital a half mile away.

We went and the vet said oh you must have just had him groomed and I said no I do it myself and she replied oh I knew he was a show dog (brag, brag) and I said no he's a pet but his dad is. She explained how they're bred for fabulous coats etc. She then said he looked overweight which shocked me because I've never been told that after she felt his body she quickly recanted her statement noting his thick coat made him appear bigger then he was. I showed her the area and explained my concern- I wanted the area washed and fur clipped.

I sat in the waiting room (actually pacing) he had been so grouchy and barked and growled at another dog when we first got there and he has NEVER EVER acted like that so I knew something bad was going on.

The vet tech finally brought him out wearing an e collar =( the skin was so bad it had ulcerations this was less than 24 hours since I had him at my vet. They had to give him a total bikini shave. His abx were increased from 500mgs to 750mgs every twelve hours and prednisone for 3 days. I was given Tresaderm ointment to be kept in the fridge then applied to the area. That first day was hell. He wouldn't walk, eat, drink, lay down or even pee with the e collar on. I said tomorrow we are going home.

I stayed up most of the night comforting him then morning came. I took the **** e collar off to feed and drink him and take him to pee. Afterwards he finally lay down and fell asleep. I stayed right next to him to be sure he didn't lick or chew the area than had my husband do the same while I went to a pet store to get a more comfortable e collar.

That was a long day- I kept him on the porch with me. He got really agitated when a dog would come by, didn't get excited when he saw kids so I kept them away too. When a ball went right by us and he didn't run after it I started to cry. I kept on top of his meds. That night the color had calmed down but he was uncomfortable. He only got up to go to the bathroom then came right back in and aside from the pieces of meat I put his meds in he hadn't eaten. I had to open the capsuled and pour the powder out on meat to get him to take it I crushed the predisone tab and did the same. I thought about the tresaderm drops and did a google search to see if it would sting after the Genta Spray I was nervous. I couldn't find any good info so I tried the drops on healthy skin and no issue, I tried it on pink skin and no issue, I tried one drop on the irritated skin and he flipped out. I felt sick and promptly washed the area with warm water.

The next morning he looked better and that evening he was perky and walking. I knew he had turned the corner for the better thank god! I've been watching the areas like a hawk and am impressed with how fast they've been healing. Every few hours it kept getting better than scabbed and now the scabs are coming off.

I knew he was better about 3 to 4 days later when he began to hump his big stuffed turtle we've named his girlfriend 

From what I've learned there are two kinds of hot spots one is more superficial and you can treat at home but if they get deep I think they really need to be evaluated by a vet.

After my experience with the spray and ointment I am afraid to put anything on it that might sting. In a few more days I will try some Gold Bond powder.

So now I am researching prevention. He's blowing his coat and I need some advice about that but I will start a new thread. I hope your dog heals fast poor baby


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Hunter got a few of them but his littermate sister got them often. At first I woudl rush them to the vet and he finally told me to stop wasting my money. said to cut the hari back soit would not stick and clean the area with peroxice. After it was dry, add Gold Bond powder. 

After that I only had to take her in a couple of times whre I didn't catch it before bedrime and it would be huge the next morning. Then to the vet for antibiotics. And funny thing, as she got older, the hot spotsgot fewer and fewer. We still had the same live oak and pine trees (she was allergic to the pollen), the same bermuda grass, the same mold after severl wet days, and fleas from time time. But she jut didn't seem to be as allergic to all this by the time she was 6 or so.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I could only find the Gold Bond cream when I was in town, so the poor boy has been madly running away from me because I've been putting a bit of peroxide on it to clean it up and then solarcaine which apparently stings before it numbs. It's still bothering him but I don't think it's not as bad today. It looks less angry and red and it looks like a layer of pus is over it. We have our weekly trip back in town tomorrow so I'm going to get him Gold Bond medicated powder and a head cone.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sulfodene never, ever failed me. Do a forum search for Sulfodene. I have before, during, after pics in one thread somewhere on here.

Sulfodene® Remedy Products - Sulfodene® Skin Medication for Dogs


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Skippy: That sounds tramatic for the both of you. The first hot spot were on his neck and had gunky spots with big crusty scabs, sounds like the deep ones. It didn't seem to bother him much but I got out the gunks in his fur and cleaned it up and it seems to be healing. And then he got this big superficial one on his back.

Golden Camper: I'm going to pick up some Sulfodene today, and see how that goes. I feel so bad for him the way we're doing. We sees us coming and he has this look like "oh come on guys, again!?" My spouse cut more hair away from it so it's completely free from having litle hairs stuck in it. It looks better today, we were having some problems going outside because the wind would hit it and it drove him crazy.


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Dexter I was just wondering how you guys are doing


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Caesar's Buddy said:


> Caesar got them a lot. They are horrible. Try all the remedies above, but most important is the collar. You have to get them to stop scratching. Love your pup and try to keep them busy until the spot starts to heal.
> 
> Pat


My Molly is having a horrible time with hot spots; one after the other
Will be her third visit to the vet today. It's not food allergy; no flea droppings
Could be allergy to a flea bite even though she doesn't: have any. The vet said a single bite could cause a reaction. Tried revolution, different sprays, etc. from pet stores
Gold bond doesn't help. Haven:t tried Listerine yet. Each time I take her to the vet she's always sent home with antibiotics and cream
Sure it helps until she goes off it. That's only masking the problem
I know it:s very difficult and frustrating, to find a solution, but any suggestions as what to try next? I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry you and your girl have been having such a time with hotspots. 

Several members have had very good success with treating hotspots using Listerine or Generic Listerine-the amber colored one and Gold Bond together. You need to cut the hair away/around the area where the hotspot is, use a cotton ball with Listerine and dab it on the hotspot. Once that is dry, put some Gold Bond powder on it. 


I did a Search on the forum for Listerine and Gold Bond, here's a thread you can read through. If you do a search, several will come up. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-standard/115485-hot-spots-2.html#post4879273

Other members have used Sulfodene to treat hotspots. 

Sulfodene for hotspots-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1513-hot-spot-finally-healing-now-what-2.html

Hope you get the hotspots cleared up and Molly is doing better soon.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry you and your girl have been having such a time with hotspots.
> 
> Several members have had very good success with treating hotspots using Listerine or Generic Listerine-the amber colored one and Gold Bond together. You need to cut the hair away/around the area where the hotspot is, use a cotton ball with Listerine and dab it on the hotspot. Once that is dry, put some Gold Bond powder on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help; I really appreciate it 

Karen


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wakefield had a quickly developing hot spot last week on the side of his face under his ear flap. I tried Sulfadene, which has worked well on other dogs I've had, but it didn't look like it was going to clear up.

Once the vet examined and shaved the area, it was apparent that Wake had gotten a bite or sting and then rubbed and rubbed his itching face on the wet grass. The vet sent us home with Prednisone (5 days), Cefpodoxime and Derma-Vet ointment. And, of course, the cone of shame.

It's almost healed and he only wears the cone of shame on him when I leave the house. I don't think I've ever seen a dog try to look as pathetic as he does!


----------

